# Home threatre set up



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi We have a home theatre system with CCTV cameras. We have everything set up nicely (my husband managed to sort it out all on his own!). We have the option of viewing our connected components from the home theatre system ie dvd player, set top box from any room in the house. The issue we have is that we have got picture but no sound. We cant work it out. Can anyone help?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

When your saying you have no sound are you asking form the CCTV cameras or movies and TV?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are too many pieces of information missing to give a response. Not many HT's incorporate CCTV's.
That being said, if you could provide us a list of Components and how they are being hooked up (what kind of connection/cables) it would give us the information to hopefully diagnose why you currently do not have sound.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

